# New to Tropheus?



## fishermanzack (Jan 31, 2006)

Ok, so I'm really thinking about getting some tropheus. I really like the looks of the sp. Ikola, and kiriza kaiser, which both are black with the vertical yellow bar. I've read a few reviews and stuff, so I thought I'd ask some questions. And I don't think I will get yelled at as much on this site for "thinking" about this idea. So I'm wondering if I could get about 5 or 6 juvies and house them in my 29 gallon with my comps and calvus till they grow out and then move them. From what I've heard the troph's will probably kill eachother if there isn't like 12 of them..... I just need some input as to if there is a possibility of it working. And again they aren't going to stay in the 29 b/c that would just be madness!


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

I wouldnt put them in the 29 to begin with, they might kill the other inhabitants. I think to properly house tropheus, you need to devote a 75g to them. PM goodmike, he knows alot about them.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2007)

ya, this would be a bad idea. firstly the food you feed tropheus is very important, seeing how too much protein makes them bloat, and when they bloat...they usually die. i would not use a 29 gallon, they need space. i have a large colony in my 125. 75 gallon would be the minimum sized tank i personally would use, but ive seen people use 55's. Next, i would not do more than one species unless you have large groups, like a dozen of each. it just seems to work better that way. i have no personal experience with the ikolas so i do not know their aggression verses what i have. i would definatly think about a bigger tank.


----------



## fishermanzack (Jan 31, 2006)

Well I have a 55 gallon at home, but I can't put them in there till I get a 135 or so for my fronts to go in to. I'll probably just think about putting it off for a while till I know I have room. I have heard from several that a 55 gallon works for a colony of tropheus. thanks for the input!


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

I tihnk a 75 would be a minimum to have a real colony.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2007)

i would agree. most people dont realize how active and agressive these guys really are. the more space you have the better. In my 125 right now i have 3 different species, each from a different class of tropheus. i have duboisi, bulus (a sp. black), and livua (sp. red). the bulus are by far the most aggressive. if you are goign for a smaller tank i would stick with duboisis maybe, the seem to be less agressive. and in a smaller tank i only recommend one large colony of one species, not several.


----------



## fishermanzack (Jan 31, 2006)

alright, well thanks for the input guys, I think I might just wait to get a group of 12 or so and put them in my 55 gallon. Thanks again for the info!


----------



## girth vader (Apr 24, 2006)

some people just dont listen.....................


----------

